# http-proxy в centericq и irssi

## viy

Хочу попробовать обе проги, судя по отзывам они неплохие.

Сижу за http-proxy с доступом по паролю (Proxy-Authentication: Basic).

Как настроить --- не могу найти инфы нормальной.

1) centericq. есть в настройках пункт proxy, но я перепробовал много вариантов указания в 1-м поле host+port+user+passwd и все безрезультатно;

2) irssi. нашел в доках намек на то, что надо самому руками указывать http-заголовки, обеспечивающие proxy-авторизацию. Т.е. я должен разобраться в том, как это делается, а затем подставить нужные заголовки.

У кого-то есть опыт работы с centericq/irssi за proxy? Поделитесь!

----------

## Double

может стоит попробовать переменные окружения как то

export http_proxy="http://user:password@host:port"

----------

## viy

Так, irssi пробил следующим образом:

```
/SET use_proxy ON

/SET proxy_address <Proxy host address>

/SET proxy_port <Proxy port>

/EVAL SET proxy_string CONNECT %s:%d HTTP/1.0\nProxy-Authorization: Basic <base64_encode("$user:$passwd")>\n\n
```

base64_encode() --- это функа php, чтобы не мучаться, я просто tcpdump'ом подсмотрел запросы Firefox'а к проксе и скопировал оттуда эту строчку.

Каждая из команд пишется в одну строчку, без переносов.

centericq пока глухо...

----------

## viy

Посмотрел исходники, код для прокси-авторизации имеется, но нигде не используется  :Sad: 

Я могу и ошибиться, глубоко не копал...

----------

## Double

 *viy wrote:*   

> Посмотрел исходники, код для прокси-авторизации имеется, но нигде не используется :(
> 
> Я могу и ошибиться, глубоко не копал...

 

так может ручками запустить ./configure --help

и посматреть на тему proxy auth

----------

## viy

 *Double wrote:*   

> так может ручками запустить ./configure --help
> 
> и посматреть на тему proxy auth

 

Я не совсем понял, как это может помочь, но все таки:

```
pc311x1 centericq-4.20.0 # ./configure --help | grep -i proxy

pc311x1 centericq-4.20.0 # 
```

----------

## Double

 *viy wrote:*   

>  *Double wrote:*   так может ручками запустить ./configure --help
> 
> и посматреть на тему proxy auth 
> 
> Я не совсем понял, как это может помочь, но все таки:
> ...

 

теперь уже никак я думал что может такого флага нету но раз /configure --help ничего не дает значит нада ковыряться в сырцах на тему возможности использования того куска кода

----------

## fank

пробуй туннелинг....

какой прокс? CONNECT разрешён?

если да, то 

-proxychains (так просто он не заведётся на офсайте полазь по форуму, там есть патчи для исправления ошибок)

-proxytunnel - на офсайте есть очень хорошая интрукция

-connect-tunnel - перловый скрипт, коннект на цель CONNECT'ом (сорри за каламбур  :Smile:  )

если нет, то пробуй ssh -> your_proxy -> external_proxy:port -> target host:any_port

----------

